

Microsoft's new tool helps developers assess the attack surface of applications  - techinsidr
http://www.securityweek.com/microsoft-releases-attack-surface-analyzer-encourage-secure-software-development

======
dromidas
This is good. Use it! I've been using this for a few years and it helps find a
lot of various security issues. It's been especially useful in the appliance
world.

